# Snake ID please - Noosa Hinterland, QLD



## Froggy35 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi there,


So we leave on a bit of acreage up in the hills, have a dam where we regularly see red-belly-blacks slither around (just saw 2 today hanging out together). We also have an absolutely gorgeous massive carpet snake who comes to visit (sorry no pix). And we also have a frangipane tree which is a favorite hot spot for snakes to come rub and shed their skins.


Now in the last week, we've had this little fella come up twice - but we just have no idea what he/she may be. From the scales around the eyes, the shape of its head, and its scales, and its colors, he/she just seems like a bitser of all kinds..


My hubby reckons it is a python but I would like to be sure, so I tried to take many pix to ask you all for help to ID him/her.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are pix from about 2 weeks ago:

View attachment 300856


View attachment 300857


- - - Updated - - -

And here are pix of tonight

View attachment 300858


View attachment 300859


View attachment 300860


View attachment 300861


- - - Updated - - -

and of his body:

View attachment 300864


View attachment 300865


Divided sub-caudal:
View attachment 300862


View attachment 300863


----------



## Bushman (Nov 19, 2013)

That's definitely a Brown Tree Snake (Boiga irregularis) 
The most distinguishing features are the overall orange brown colouration, salmon belly and cat like vertical pupil.


----------



## Froggy35 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your help


----------



## Bushman (Nov 19, 2013)

You're welcome. They can be quite defensive if approached too closely and may bite if provoked but are not considered dangerous, as they're back-fanged and only mildly venomous.


----------



## Froggy35 (Nov 19, 2013)

Bushman said:


> You're welcome. They can be quite defensive if approached too closely and may bite if provoked but are not considered dangerous, as they're back-fanged and only mildly venomous.



That makes sense, he/she was definitely following my moves.. My hubby kept saying, it's a tree snake, but some of the pictures of its head are just so weird, I could not fully agree.. but now I can 

Well, he/she is a beauty..


----------

